
The Winklevoss twins have become the world's first Bitcoin billionaires - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/04/winklevoss-twins-may-have-become-first-bitcoin-billionaires.html
======
bra-ket
satoshi is probably the world first bitcoin billionaire

~~~
ashleyn
Satoshi is a mysterious figure that could very well not exist. I heard
theories ranging from CIA creation (which doesn't really make sense) to some
secret libertarian industry consortium seeking to rebel against governments
and regulations in the long term.

~~~
adventured
CIA or NSA creation would make sense to prompt a radical acceleration in
various technologies that are being used to mine the coins and in relation to
crypto.

It's going to accelerate the death of some crypto algorithms, which may speed
up the ability of the NSA to unlock extremely vast troves of encrypted
information they've stored but can't decrypt.

When all else fails, open it up to the market to solve the problem, and
provide a massive financial incentive to do so.

------
didibus
I have to hand it to them for buying and believing into it so much. That's a
big gamble.

